# سلسلة كيف أتوب -14- تابع الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة، الإرادة والبعد عن الشرّ وطلب الرب



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الرابع عشر
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*تابع ثالثاً**[FONT=&quot]: كيف أتوب - الاتجاه التطبيقي العملي للتوبة
3 - الإرادة والبعد عن الشرّ وطلب الرب
[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء التاسع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء العاشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الحادي عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 

كما أن الطبيب لا يشفي سوى المريض الذي يشعر بمرضه ويحضر إليه بإرادته، هكذا شخص الله الكلمة لا يستجيب لمن لا يطلب شفاء نفسه عن احتياج حقيقي:​ 

[ كان عيد لليهود فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم. وفي أورشليم عند باب الضان بركة يقال لها بالعبرانية بيت حسدا لها خمسة أروقة. في هذه كان مضطجعاً جمهور كثير من مرضى وعُمي وعُرج وعُسم يتوقعون تحريك الماء. لأن ملاكاً كان ينزل أحياناً في البركة ويُحرك الماء فمن نزل أولاً بعد تحريك الماء كان يبرأ من أي مرض اعتراه. وكان هُناك إنسان به مرض منذ *ثمان وثلاثين سنة*. هذا رآه يسوع مضطجعاً وعلم أن له زماناً كثيراً فقال له: *أتُريد أن تبرأ*. أجابه المريض: يا سيد ليس لي إنسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء، بل بينما أنا آت ينزل قدامي آخر. قال له يسوع قم أحمل سريرك وامشِ. فحالاً برئ الإنسان وحمل سريره ومشى، وكان في ذلك اليوم *سبت* ] (يوحنا 5: 1 – 9)
 أن سؤال الرب للمريض أتُريد أن تبرأ لم يأتي من مجرد طرح سؤال عادي، لأن مشكلة الإنسان الحقيقية تكمُن في فقدان القدرة على الاستجابة السريعة السهلة لعمل الله، لأن طبيعة مشكلة الإنسان هو في أنه أحياناً كثيرة يفكر باشتياق في عمل الصلاح والاستجابة لوصية الله، لكن بسبب رغبته الخالصة للحياة مع الله فأنه يجد أن هناك معركة داخلية خاسرة بين رغبته في أن يفعل الصلاح ويخضع لكلمة الله، وبين الخطية التي تسيطر على ملكات نفسه، لأنه يجد أن في هذه الحالة الإرادة مغلوبة، والخطية غالبه، وبالتالي فأن الذهن الروحي مكسور ومُهان، وأعضاء الجسد متمردة تخضع للإثم وتستلذ الخطية وتميل عادةً نحو الباطل، رغماً عن الإرادة الرافضة [ لأن الإرادة حاضرة عندي (تعبر عن شوق نفسي) وأما أن أفعل الحسنى (على مستوى الواقع العملي) فلستُ أجد (القدرة). لأني لستُ أفعل الصالح الذي أُريده بل الشرّ الذي لستُ أُريده فإياه أفعل ] (أنزر رومية 7: 14 – 25)​ 
فالإنسان يجد نفسه غالباً أنه يفعل الخطية راضياً دون أي احتجاج من الضمير أو رفض الإرادة، فبالتالي ومع الوقت يكون الذهن الروحي قد انطمست فيه معالم ناموس الله من جهة الخير والشرّ، فلا يكون قادر على أن يُميز بينهما، بل بالعكس فأنه يبررّ الشرّ ويظهره كأنه طبيعياً من جهة حياة الإنسان، حتى يصل إلى أن عقله لا يستطيع أن ينشغل ولو لحظات بما يُرضي الله أو بما يهين صورته في داخله.​ ومن هنا يأتي المعنى العميق وراء سؤال الرب لمريض بركة بيت حسدا: [ أتُريد أن تبرأ ]، وعلينا أن ننتبه أيضاً أن الخطية تحطم نفسية الإنسان ومن طول زمان مُمارستها يفقد الإنسان الأمل في أن يتخلص منها فيتعايش معها ويرضى في النهاية بالأمر الواقع، لأنه فعلاً حاول مستميتاً بكل الطرق أن يكف عنها لكنه لم يستطيع، لذلك نحن نرى أنفسنا في هذا المريض الذي ظل 38 سنة في محاولات فاشلة للشفاء والرب يعلم أن هذه الفترة الطويلة حطَّمت نفس هذا الإنسان، والقديس يوحنا الرسول الملهم بالروح وضع هذه الحادثة لنا لكي ندخل في سرّ الإيمان الحي لنُشفى، نحن الذين يأسنا من أنفسنا تماماً وفقدنا فيها كل شبه أمل، لأن خطورة طول المرض بالخطية هو: فقدان الأمل والرجاء نحو استعادة الحياة، فأن كان هذا المريض استمر يحاول بجهد جسدي عنيف ومستمر للنزول إلى البركة بإرادة وعزيمة لا تلين، مرة أو مرات كثيرة كل يوم، لكنه لم يستطيع أن يصل في الوقت المناسب، فاستمر كثيراً حتى تعب وظل في مكانه منتظراً أحد يلقيه [ يا سيد ليس لي إنسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء، بل بينما أنا آت ينزل قدامي آخر ]​ 
لذلك فأن الله لا ينتظر جهدنا البشري وحلولنا الشخصية بتفكيرنا الخاص، لكنه يأتي إلى نفوسنا بهدوء ويلقى هذا السؤال علينا [ أتُريد أن تبرأ ]، وطبعاً الرب لا يسأل قط عن إرادة الغريزة الطبيعية نحو صحة الحياة التي يتساوى فيها الإنسان مع الحيوان، إنما يسأل عن إرادة *استعادة الحياة التي بلا سلطان الخطية على النفس*، لأن حتى شفاء الجسد نفسه (في الحالات النفسية التي تُأثر على الجسد فتمرضه عضوياً) متوقف على الشفاء من الخطية والانفكاك من سلطانها، وهذا واضح من كلام الرب له بعد ذلك [ ها أنت قد برئت فلا تُخطئ أيضاً (ثانيةً) لئلا يكون لك أشرّ ] (يوحنا 5: 14)​ 
يا إخوتي، أن الرب القدوس الحي لم يأت لأجل الذين يرون أنهم أبرار وأصحاب علوم روحية ولاهوتية عظيمة، ويعتبرون أنفسهم معلمين للناس ونور للذين في الظلمة، لكنه أتى لأجل الخطاة الذين فشلوا في أن يستعيدوا كرامتهم المهدورة بالخطية، وربما يأسوا من خلاص أنفسهم والخطية دمرت ملكاتهم الروحية بتمامها، لكن الرب لا ييأس من خلاص الخطاة، بل يطلبهم ويحث إرادتهم لكي يُعبَّروا عن شوقهم إليه فيتقدم ويتمم شفائهم، لذلك كلامنا هنا يخص الخاطي بالدرجة الأولى وعلى الأخص اليائس من أن يعيش حياة الصلاح بالوصية المقدسة، فأن كنت شعرت أنك فتيله مدخنه بسبب شوق قلبك وتمنياتك التي تراها صعبة التحقيق فالرب قد أتى إليك على نحوٍ خاص لأنه مكتوب عنه: [ قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلة مُدخنه لا يُطفئ ] (متى 12: 20)

​ فاليوم علينا أن نرى أن سؤال الرب موجه لنا على نحوٍ خاص جداً: [ أتُريد أن تبرأ ]، لأن الرب يُريد أن ينظر ليرى ماذا يُريد منه الإنسان، لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن *نتعلم كيف نُحسن الصلاة*، لكي ننال نعمة من الله، وهو إعلان رغبتنا الحقيقية أمامه بإيمان صادق حي:​ 

[ ولما اقترب من أريحا كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي. فلما سمع الجمع مجتازاً سأل ما عسى أن يكون هذا. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز. فصرخ قائلاً: "يا يسوع ابن داود ارحمني". فانتهره المتقدمون (أي الذين في المقدمة الذين سبقوا الجمع) ليسكت أما هو فصرخ أكثر كثيراً (عن حاجة وطلب بإلحاح) "يا ابن داود ارحمني". فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يُقدم إليه و لما اقترب سأله. قائلاً: "*ماذا تُريد أن أفعل بك*"، فقال: "*يا سيد أن أُبصر*". فقال له يسوع أبصر *إيمانك *قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يُمجد الله وجميع الشعب إذ رأوا سبحوا الله ] (لوقا 18: 35 – 43)
 فمن يُريد أن يُحسن الصلاة فليتعلمها من هُنا، لأن كثيراً ما نُصلي ولا يُستجاب لنا، لأن *أولاً *ليس لنا طلب حقيقي لأجل حياة نفوسنا، بل صلاتنا أحياناً كثيرة تُصبح لغو كلام باطل بلا معنى أو فائدة، بل مفسدة لأنفسنا وتجعل الله يحوِّل وجهه عنا، وأحياناً تكون من أجل ذاتنا من جهة ملامة الله على كل ما يحدث حولنا لأننا غير مطمئنين في الحياة، أو ملامه لأن أحبائنا انتقلوا عن هذا العالم أو كيف يترك كنائسنا تُحرق ونسأله أين أنت يا الله وأين وعدك في أن تحفظنا وتعتني بنا...
وحتى لو طلبنا طلب حقيقي حسب إرادة الله فأننا نطلب بإهمال بدون لجاجة وصبر عظيم في إصرار أن ينظر لنا الله لأننا في حاجة حقيقية وشديدة إليه، بل وأحياناً نظن أن بلجاجتنا فقط يُستجاب لنا بدون أن نؤمن، فنخرج فارغين لا ننال شيئاً قط ونشك في الله، لذلك مكتوب: [ ليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة، لأن المرتاب يشبه موجاً من البحر تخبطه الريح وتدفعه، فلا يظن ذلك الإنسان أنه ينال شيئاً من عند الرب ] (يعقوب 1: 6و 7)​ 
والله – يا إخوتي – لا ينظر لقوة الإيمان العظيم الذي يصنع المعجزات، بل يطلب إيمان = حبة خردل، وهي أصغر جميع الحبوب، وهو قادر أن يعين ضعف الإيمان الذي يُريد أن ينال منه شفاء، لكن لابد أن يوجد إيمان حي ولو أبسط من البساطة ذاتها، واضعف من الضعف [ لأن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاءه لأنه لن يستطيع أن يفعل لنا شيئاً: [ ولم يصنع هناك قوات كثيرة *لعدم إيمانهم*؛ وتعجب من عدم إيمانهم وصار يطوف القرى المحيطة يُعلِّم ] (متى 13: 58؛ مرقس 6: 6)​ 

[ يا معلم قد قدمت إليك ابني به روح أخرس. وحيثما أدركه يمزقه فيزبد ويصر بأسنانه وييبس، فقلت لتلاميذك أن يخرجوه فلم يقدروا. فأجاب وقال لهم: أيها الجيل *غير المؤمن* إلى متى أكون معكم، إلى متى احتملكم، قدموه إليَّ. فقدموه إليه، فلما رآه للوقت صرعه الروح فوقع على الأرض يتمرغ ويزبد. فسأل أباه كم من الزمان منذ أصابه هذا فقال منذ صباه. وكثيراً ما ألقاه في النار وفي الماء ليهلكه، لكن *أن كنت تستطيع شيئاً* فتحنن علينا وأعنا. فقال له يسوع: *أن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن*. فللوقت *صرخ أبو الولد بدموع* وقال: *أؤمن يا سيد فأعن عدم إيماني*. فلما رأى يسوع أن الجمع يتراكضون انتهر الروح النجس قائلاً له: أيها الروح الأخرس الأصم أنا آمرك أُخرج منه ولا تدخله أيضاً. فصرخ وصرعه شديداً وخرج فصار كميت حتى قال كثيرون أنه مات. *فأمسكه* يسوع بيده *وأقامه فقام* ] ( مرقس 9: 17 – 27)
 هذه هي قصة حياتنا نحن الذين صرعتنا الخطية فطرحتنا أرضاً وملكت بالموت علينا جميعاً، فلم نعد نقدر عليها قط لأنها هي المسيطر الأقوى، لأن رغبتنا لن تسعفنا أو معلومتنا الروحية أو اللاهوتية تنفعنا أو قراءتنا للكتب وأبحاثنا تقدر أن تجعلنا نغلب وننتصر، لأن هذه هي علامة المسيحيين الحقيقيين هو أن لهم إيمان حي بمسيح القيامة والحياة يغلبون به: [ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم *إيماننا *] (1يوحنا 5: 4)​ 

لذلك علينا أن نقترب من مسيح القيامة والحياة الذي هو أقرب إلينا من أنفسنا، ولا يقل أحد فينا لله في صلاته [ أن كنت تستطيع شيئاً ] لأن [ هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع، ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع ] (متى 19: 26)، [ هل يستحيل على الرب شيء ] (تكوين 18: 14)، لأن الرب صوته لنا اليوم كما هو كل يوم: [ أن كنت تستطيـــــع أن تؤمن، كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن ]، فأن كان إيماننا ضعيف جداً بالكاد يسندنا فلنقل صادقين بإخلاص من يحتاج : *أؤمن يا سيد فأعن ضعف إيماني.*
 لكن المهم يا إخوتي أن نُريد أن نُشفى فعلاً ولا نتمسك بلذة الخطية ونحاول أن نخفيها في قرارة أنفسنا ونطلب من الله الشفاء، لأن في هذه الحالة لن يتم أي شفاء لأن لازال القلب متعلق بالخطية ويميل بعاطفته مشفقاً على ذاته لأن الخطية لها لذتها الخاصة عنده، لأن الإنسان هنا يكون قانع بشهوته ويقف أمام الله بكذب قلبه يطلب شفاء، وهذا هو سرّ عدم الشفاء الذي نطلبه فلا نجده، لأن هناك فرق عظيم بين واحد مغلوب من الخطية وهو يبكي في داخله أنه لا يُريدها ويشتهي أن يتخلص منها، وبين آخر يُريدها ولا يُريد أن يُحرم منها، بل معجب أن يسقط فيها، بل يدبر ويخطط لها باستمرار وأن أتاه صوت الله الحي ليخرجه من قبر شهوته، فأنه - في التو - يصنع حاجزاً يستر به خطيئته عن عيني الله لكي لا يُحرم منها، فيصور نفسه على أنه ملحد أو أن ربنا ظلمه أو اي شيء يهرب به من نفسه ومن مواجهة الله، ويحاول يقنع الناس بفكره لكي يبرر نفسه، غير عالم ان الله لا يُشمخ عليه، لذلك هذه الشخصيات ترفض الآباء الروحانيين، ولا يريدون أن يسمعوا منهم شيئاً يخص خطاياهم لكي ينفصلوا عنها، ولا يحضرون اجتماعات تبني نفوسهم، بل وقد يقتل أي أحد فيهم صوت الله الحي في داخله ويرفض تماماً أي شيء يحاول أن يمس شهوة قلبه ليُحرم منها لأنه يحبها ومعجب بها لأنها لذة نفسه الخاصة:​ 

[ يا أورشليم، يا أورشليم، يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها، كم مرة *أردت* أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها *ولم تُريدوا* ] (متى 23: 37)
 يقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي: [ لا يطلب الله منا سوى القصد الصالح. لا تقل: كيف تُمحى خطاياي؟ أنا أقول لك: "الإرادة والإيمان" أي ( أو فأي) طريق أقصر من هذا !!​ ولكن أن كانت شفتاك تقولان: "أُريد"، وقلبك "يمتنع" عن هذا القول، فإن الذي يفحص القلب هو الذي يُدينك. فكف من اليوم عن كل عمل شرير، ولا ينطق لسانك بكلمات لاذعة ولا تُخطئ عينيك ولا يتعلق ذهنك بالباطل. ] ([FONT=&quot]عظات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي)

[/FONT]_____________________________

 في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*تابع الجانب التطبيقي في حياة التوبة
تابع ثالثاً: كيف أتـــــــــوب
**[4] قرار التوبة وسرعة الذهاب للمُخلِّص
*​ ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

متااابع مع حضرتك
هما كام جزء؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوعك رائع يا استاذنا 
رب المجد يتراءف علينا ويشفى ضعف نفوسنا *
*ويغفر خطايانا *​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> متااابع مع حضرتك
> هما كام جزء؟



هو ناقص آخر 5 أجزاء يا جميل
وبعد كده هاينزل كتاب بصيغة بي دي اف
النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا استاذنا
> رب المجد يتراءف علينا ويشفى ضعف نفوسنا *
> *ويغفر خطايانا *​



آمين ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
النعمة تكون معك كل حين
​


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هناك مَن يتخذ كلام الرب على انه تساهل امام الخطايا . 
وكذلك ليبيّن للجميع بان الكل هم فعلوا ويفعلون الخطا والخطيئة
لكن هناك خطايا تظهر وتُبان واخرى تبقى في طي الكتمان 
لا يعلم بها الا الرب والاشخاص الذين اخطأوا امامه ..
فالرب لا يتساهل امام الخطايا لكن يُبقي بابا التوبة مفتوحاً لآخر لحظة مِن حياة الانسان
شكرا استاذنا للسلسله القيمه والهادفه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هناك مَن يتخذ كلام الرب على انه تساهل امام الخطايا .
> وكذلك ليبيّن للجميع بان الكل هم فعلوا ويفعلون الخطا والخطيئة
> لكن هناك خطايا تظهر وتُبان واخرى تبقى في طي الكتمان
> لا يعلم بها الا الرب والاشخاص الذين اخطأوا امامه ..
> ...



ويبارك حياتك وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أن الرب القدوس الحي لم يأت لأجل الذين يرون أنهم أبرار وأصحاب علوم روحية ولاهوتية عظيمة، ويعتبرون أنفسهم معلمين للناس ونور للذين في الظلمة، لكنه أتى لأجل الخطاة الذين فشلوا في أن يستعيدوا كرامتهم المهدورة بالخطية،
> 
> ​




*سلمت يمينك أستاذي الحبيب
و صدقت قولاً بأن رب المجد قد أتي من أجل الخُطاة
أولاً باحثاً عنهم بالمقام الأول كراعي صالح للرعية المُفتقدة

" فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي  أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ ‍أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى  التَّوْبَةِ "

لهذا حملت هذه الآيه الرائعة رسالة واضحة كطريق و درب
نسير عليه كتعاليم مُستلمة من جيل إلي جيل و هذه هي الرسالة

يكون عليه الإعتراف و الإقرار بحاجتنا  إليه كرحمة أولاً
لأن البار بذاته لا يمكن أن يخلص بدون السيد المسيح .

سلمت يمينك أستاذي و خالص الشكر لإتاحة الفرصة
بالتنعم و التأمُل في و مع شخص رب المجد المُحب*
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التوبة بصدق القلب بإيمان حي 
واثق في شخصه القدوس الذي هو معنا كل حين آمين​


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*مستمتعة ومتابعة وبشغف لبقية الاجزاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك فى خدمتك استاذ ايمن *


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويمتعك بغنى مجده الحلو آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (8 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع ومستفيد كثيرا

ربنا يباركك.

.


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك يا أروع أخ حلو أحبه صدقاً من قلبي
صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام جميل جدا  فعلا لازم اعترف انى مريض 
ولازم اطلب العلاج وعلشان كده لابد ان اذهب للطبيب الاعظم 
لانه هو وحده القادر على الشفاء  وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص 
سلسله متميزه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك وليهبنا كلنا شفاء تام وتقديس لنفوسنا آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (9 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التوبة الصادقة من كل القلب آمين
​


----------

